# Eastern USA... (sucks)



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

it's December tomorrow and still no snow 
they said lake effect snow in my area on friday so im praying but this is rediculous, last year at this time we were burried in snow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Lake Effect snow. I wish MA got more of that. Like every state above MA got like 4 inches of snow.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah shits wack:thumbsdown:. they say its suppose to snow sometime next week out here, CamelBack is shooting to open on the 5th. Im not even gonna get hype, I'll believe it when i see it. When gets here, it gets here i guess:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe it will start late and end late? 

*Hoping for Easter riding*


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

By this time last year Big Boulder was open, hell I rode there on halloween last year.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

well no snow in upstate new york yet... :/
hopefully it'll end late but i wouldnt count on it... they reported a mild winter, its probably not ganna be a late season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

This is a weird season. I was riding at Mount Snow in October but now in Dec, they are not even making snow.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

mpd, isnt albany or syracuse under a drought for longest period without a snowfall? 

this winter has got to be total dogshit!! im fucking livid!!!!


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

jiggley wiggley said:


> well no snow in upstate new york yet... :/
> hopefully it'll end late but i wouldnt count on it... they reported a mild winter, its probably not ganna be a late season.


Im about 3 hours north of syracuse. how bout you? We got a inch or so today but it will be gone soon. Wednesday says 45 degrees.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Why not come this way for a holiday?

Latest Videos

Press play


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

My hill turned on the guns last night. Fina-fucking-ly.

This week's weather isn't going to make for good boarding until at least this weekend. But at least I've got something to look forward to other than slitting my wrists in the bathtub.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

my local ski shops first trp of the season was supposed to be on nov 15th, and every weekend since , they called me with bad news and i had to reschedule for the follwing week.
but the beginning of this month looks promising. the temps at nite r well below 32 which is ideal for fake snow making. FAKE is better than green grass i suppose:dunno:

mt snow betta be opened this sunday


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

we'll be riding at Jay Peak this weekend!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I spent Turkey weekend in Stratton looking out the window and drinking anything I could find. As soon as I left the Guns came on. I went down to Mt.Snow and that place looked depressing. As for Camelback,Mt.Creek, Mt.snow I don't see them opening up this weekend either unless they open for a day (sunday).


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> FAKE is better than green grass i suppose:dunno:


Aye. I'll take fake over nothing.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

laz167 said:


> I spent Turkey weekend in Stratton looking out the window and drinking anything I could find. As soon as I left the Guns came on. I went down to Mt.Snow and that place looked depressing. As for Camelback,Mt.Creek, Mt.snow I don't see them opening up this weekend either unless they open for a day (sunday).


i checked on mt snows website and they seem to have "some" snow. last week they told me that they were dry


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr. Polonia said:


> i checked on mt snows website and they seem to have "some" snow. last week they told me that they were dry


 They started blowing snow yesterday I beleive and they claim to have blown as much as 2-3 feet in some spots which I think is bullshit. I saw that place sunday afternoon and it was bone dry..now Stratton said they got 11 inches at the summit during friday nights storm which could be possible cause at the base there was about 3 inches of wet heavy snow, but that soon melted with the rain on Monday morning as wee left. we'll see what happens. plus it's suppose to rain wed-thurs.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

All i want to do is devirginize my new board... all i need is a few runs to keep my sanity.
for now im over-stoking myself for this coming weekend


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to the El Nino pattern gang. The good news is that once it gets started it'll probably come by the boat load. It's looking like a late start for all of those who are not in the PDX/PNW/Western Canaduh region.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Couple of days with big snowfall sounds good to me. As long as its not an awful ice storm. Last year made it terrible.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

FunkyRooster said:


> Im about 3 hours north of syracuse. how bout you? We got a inch or so today but it will be gone soon. Wednesday says 45 degrees.


im an hour north... i live on fort drum, just north of watertown.

yeah we got about an inch too and its all melted... the forecast says lake effect snow on friday saturday and sunday in my area, i can't wait.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

A tree ended up in my front yard b/c of that big ice storm last year. A rather large tree. Imagine walking out your front door first thing in the morning to walk the dog and finding yourself in parts of a tree that you would normally only find birds and squirrels in.


jiggley wiggley said:


> yeah we got about an inch too and its all melted... the forecast says lake effect snow on friday saturday and sunday in my area, i can't wait.


Weekend forecast looks promising. I'm wondering why my hill even bothered to make snow last night at all given Thursday's forecast.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah Wednesday and thursday are suppose to be 50 here in binghamton.. wtf is this shit im glad i didnt end up buying a new board


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> A tree ended up in my front yard b/c of that big ice storm last year. A rather large tree. Imagine walking out your front door first thing in the morning to walk the dog and finding yourself in parts of a tree that you would normally only find birds and squirrels in.Weekend forecast looks promising. I'm wondering why my hill even bothered to make snow last night at all given Thursday's forecast.


hopefully get some snow and be able to ride for about a week, where i am anyways... 15 dat forecast says we're supposed to get back up into the mid 40's after a week of fun in the snow... bullshit.
lol sounds like a stupid decision on their part.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

The only problem with the forecast in my area is that while it is supposed to consistently be in high 20's/low 30's at night, it goes right back into the 40's/50's during day. All the snow my local hill makes is just going to melt during the day.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well be fine. This weekend moves in the cold


Your consistent optimism makes me sick.



Snowboarding101 said:


> The only problem with the forecast in my area is that while it is supposed to consistently be in high 20's/low 30's at night, it goes right back into the 40's/50's during day. All the snow my local hill makes is just going to melt during the day.


Mine's in the same boat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Glad I moved to CO.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Rocketbass88 said:


> Glad I moved to CO.


Glad i live on the west coast :thumbsup: 


I had the offer once to go on a snowboarding trip to the east once. I declined in about a half a second. Solid ice and 3 inches of "pow" just doesn't seem fun to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

The jetstream is change so we are getting colder air come this weekend. Tomorrow is going to be around 50 to 60, although it should be the last time until Spring.

Look at this. Regional Map : Weather Underground
Smack dab on MA and NY theres green. EVERYWHERE else is blue!!!


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

jiggley wiggley said:


> im an hour north... i live on fort drum, just north of watertown.
> 
> yeah we got about an inch too and its all melted... the forecast says lake effect snow on friday saturday and sunday in my area, i can't wait.


I have a buddy that lives in watertown. He used to live on 342 but moved recently closer to town. You go to dry hill or somewhere different?


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

FunkyRooster said:


> I have a buddy that lives in watertown. He used to live on 342 but moved recently closer to town. You go to dry hill or somewhere different?


cool... yeah i go to dry hill, as the name says, it's a hill lol.
not much of a ski area but it's fun riding.
Where do you go?
i'm doing a ski club at my school and we're going on 4 trips to Titus and in February we have a big trip planned to Mt.Stowe, that i may or may not be able to go to.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

Yup sucks today was 63 degree in portland maine.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

jiggley wiggley said:


> cool... yeah i go to dry hill, as the name says, it's a hill lol.
> not much of a ski area but it's fun riding.
> Where do you go?
> i'm doing a ski club at my school and we're going on 4 trips to Titus and in February we have a big trip planned to Mt.Stowe, that i may or may not be able to go to.


um, you do know that titus isnt much more than a hill either...they have like 20 trails or something like that.....i won a free pass to titus at our ski clubs ski fair.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

more flurries outside when i walked around campus after school today... tomorrow is a halfday and there is supposedly going to be some sleet. that rain storm got me really optomistic, too, but the temperature just wouldn't drop past 32! AHHH!


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

Slinky said:


> um, you do know that titus isnt much more than a hill either...they have like 20 trails or something like that.....i won a free pass to titus at our ski clubs ski fair.


lol, have you seen dry hill??? dry jill is litterally, a hill. Its like 3 trails that are basically one wide trail with some ramps and some random boxes and rails here and there... only reason i go is because it's 10-15 minutes away, once i get my license im gonna go farther to ride but for now it's dry hill lol, so for me Titus is a pretty big deal haha, it's one of the few times i get to ride decent slopes.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

jiggley wiggley said:


> lol, have you seen dry hill??? dry jill is litterally, a hill. Its like 3 trails that are basically one wide trail with some ramps and some random boxes and rails here and there... only reason i go is because it's 10-15 minutes away, once i get my license im gonna go farther to ride but for now it's dry hill lol, so for me Titus is a pretty big deal haha, it's one of the few times i get to ride decent slopes.


Hell yeah!, I live 20 minutes or so from TITUS MTN. I have never been to dry hill but will this year as a friend lives out there and it will give me something to do. I have a season pass at titus because its soo close. But I only started boarding last year so its perfect for me. 

Yeah titus has about 20 something trails but its pretty cheap to ride there. I paid $308 for season pass. It does the trick for sure. When i get better it might not be as cool but hey, I may have a while if we dont get snow LOL.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Titus is a great mountain to learn on, i've ridden there quite a bit and will make a few trips out for night boarding. Its also a fun mountain to ride on a powder day.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

I have never been to Titus but I could imagine a sweet powder day in that neck of the woods. I am one hour from McCauley Mtn in Old Forge, have you ever been? If so how would you compare the two. Seems Titus has twice the acres, twice the vert, 3x chairlifts and a handful more lifts. I guess the smallest hill we consider a good time all depends on how close it is. I mean we have a 4 trail one lift setup right here in the city of Utica like ~ 3 minutes away ~ it's no Gore but it's local.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

This shitty lack of snow here on the east coast drove 3 of my friends and me to take the plunge on an early season trip out to Utah on Wednesday just to get some turns in. They're having a pretty dry season themselves right now. Fortunately it's supposed to start snowing out there tonight and continue in the mountains through at least Weds so I'm hoping they have more than the 5 trails open that are listed right now...I'll be pissed if I fly all the way out there and spend all the money to ride 5 trails!


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> This shitty lack of snow here on the east coast drove 3 of my friends and me to take the plunge on an early season trip out to Utah on Wednesday just to get some turns in. They're having a pretty dry season themselves right now. Fortunately it's supposed to start snowing out there tonight and continue in the mountains through at least Weds so I'm hoping they have more than the 5 trails open that are listed right now...I'll be pissed if I fly all the way out there and spend all the money to ride 5 trails!


good luck man, have fun riding... i've never been to the west coast...

got some flurries today, it melted as it hit the ground, supposed to be snowing all weekend though, hopefully that plus some fake snow will be good enough fro my local hill to open up.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

we got a nice upstate crew on here


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sensing about a week more.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ski Resort : Weather Underground

Definitely open next Saturday. Maybe even sooner.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

the meteorologist just said that we should get "a dusting" tonight. jiminy peaks facebook also said that they are getting the snow machines running tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

ItS sNoWiNg!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

NICE!!!


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Its Snowing Right Now In Philly. Finally


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> Its Snowing Right Now In Philly. Finally



hell yes it is


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Albany's getting it's share today too.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

sweet, we got a snowstorm rollin in on wednesday 
yeah we got alot of upsate NY riders on here, pretty sick.
Next weekend should be opened up for sure... hopefully.
Whiteface has 3 trails and 2 lifts open, sounds like a blast... not  haha, it's better than nothing though, if i had my license i would probably make a quick trip just to get a chance to ride...


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yup, im hoping to head to jiminy with some friends by the end of the month....


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

jiggley wiggley said:


> sweet, we got a snowstorm rollin in on wednesday
> yeah we got alot of upsate NY riders on here, pretty sick.
> Next weekend should be opened up for sure... hopefully.
> Whiteface has 3 trails and 2 lifts open, sounds like a blast... not  haha, it's better than nothing though, if i had my license i would probably make a quick trip just to get a chance to ride...


i made the trip to whiteface today....rode the gondola up to the top then had the one lift running from the midstation back up to the top of the gondola....it wasnt great but it was better than nothing.


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

Just asking but do you guys live in the middle of nowhere? It seems that we just got snowfall tonight and we're at about an inch! I can finally learn to snowboard again after one lesson last year this year! Can't wait the local hill opens up December 15th (Hopefully )


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

ComicStix said:


> Just asking but do you guys live in the middle of nowhere? It seems that we just got snowfall tonight and we're at about an inch! I can finally learn to snowboard again after one lesson last year this year! Can't wait the local hill opens up December 15th (Hopefully )


i guess you could say its the middle of no where, but i like to think its somewhere lol


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

im in a city of about 60,000 people


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

but shit Im even further in the middle of nowhere LOL. Ill call it WAY uP NorTH.

And we have 0 snow. However I went through pulaski today and there was some dropping. But thats hours away from home.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, Upstate  heheh, I know most consider anything above NYC upstate though.

Yeah Im about 2 and a half hours above that snow belt. I live 3 hours north of syracuse. Titus MTN is my home town mountain.

Really hoping to get lots of snow though.

I saw today that dry hill was shooting the snow around. Wont be long there. 

Im getting snow rite now, but we will see how much we get.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

i just got back from my first day of riding for the season at big boulder they had one little part of the hill open and it was packed. lift line was like a 30 minute wait, almost got in a fight with some kids cuz they wouldnt stop cutting to the front of the line but all in all it was a good day


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Yo dude i was at boulder too tonight... i should have posted up on here to see if people were goin


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

woke up with about an inch on the ground this morning in the watertown area... shouldn't be long.
supposedly that snowstorm rolling in on wednesday can also be mixxed in with some rain? that would suck... but after wednesday we're supposed to be down into the high 20's for a while so thats a plus :thumbsup:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I checked the web cam at ski roundtop and they have snow on the ground and continue to make it. Hopefully the temps will stay low enough they can continue. If so I am hoping they open this weekend and I can at least get my first day in.....


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

HouseMuzik said:


> Yo dude i was at boulder too tonight... i should have posted up on here to see if people were goin


 Hey how is this place? Never been there and was thinking of going this year.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

FunkyRooster said:


> Hell yeah!, I live 20 minutes or so from TITUS MTN. I have never been to dry hill but will this year as a friend lives out there and it will give me something to do. I have a season pass at titus because its soo close. But I only started boarding last year so its perfect for me.
> 
> Yeah titus has about 20 something trails but its pretty cheap to ride there. I paid $308 for season pass. It does the trick for sure. When i get better it might not be as cool but hey, I may have a while if we dont get snow LOL.





Slinky said:


> Titus is a great mountain to learn on, i've ridden there quite a bit and will make a few trips out for night boarding. Its also a fun mountain to ride on a powder day.





snoeboarder said:


> I have never been to Titus but I could imagine a sweet powder day in that neck of the woods. I am one hour from McCauley Mtn in Old Forge, have you ever been? If so how would you compare the two. Seems Titus has twice the acres, twice the vert, 3x chairlifts and a handful more lifts. I guess the smallest hill we consider a good time all depends on how close it is. I mean we have a 4 trail one lift setup right here in the city of Utica like ~ 3 minutes away ~ it's no Gore but it's local.



I forgot about this guy .... 

No jail for ex ski-center boss
$25,000 restitution for electricity theft at Titus Ski Center

Zachary White was sentenced to 700 hours of community service and must pay $25,000 in restitution for stealing electricity for Titus Mountain Ski Center.

He was fined another $15,000 for violating environmental laws by sending wastewater into a stream that flows into the Salmon River.


The Press Republican - No jail for ex ski-center boss


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> I forgot about this guy ....
> 
> No jail for ex ski-center boss
> $25,000 restitution for electricity theft at Titus Ski Center
> ...


Haha i was sitting down at the bar in the lodge having a beer with him about a week before he was arrested. He really didnt seem like a bad guy, just trying to save a buck lol


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

laz167 said:


> Hey how is this place? Never been there and was thinking of going this year.


If you like park, this is your place. Even if not, its a fun time.. I love it.. seriously my second home mtn behind Bear Creek .. wish I was closer


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Hey how is this place? Never been there and was thinking of going this year.


big boulder is ok. i like jack frost better but boulder is good for some night riding after spending the day at jack.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> Yo dude i was at boulder too tonight... i should have posted up on here to see if people were goin


yea post up when your going out i like to ride with a big crew. pry gonna go to jack frost for opening day on saturday 8-4 if anyone is interested in meeting up


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

giggity!



December 7th, 2009.

STEADY AS SHE GOES - MORE SNOW TO ACCRUE AT JAY PEAK

Jay Peak picked up 3 to 5” last night and is expecting another 4” to 6” today into Tuesday morning! Adding another “FOOT” to that is a strong possibility by late this week, with “**even more potential lake effect snows behind this significant storm” for Thursday and Friday.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW’S – A disturbance moving across the Great Lakes and northern New England Monday, will enhance moisture plumes downwind of Lake Ontario with Jay Peak a primary recipient.

The weather pattern is much colder now with the transition of this colder air over the weekend. With skiing conditions improving Tuesday, it looks like it'll be a great day to be on the slopes and you’ll want to bring your sun glasses as there should be sunny intervals, but the J-cloud orographic mechanism may keep flurries going from time to time throughout the day.

Higher winds and potentially heavy snow will work in on Wednesday, as a power house of a storm system in the Mid West curls northeast into the eastern Great Lakes region and passes to our northwest. Warmer air circulating around Wednesday’s storm from the south, may cause brief period of mixed precipitation late in the day Wednesday…before changing back to snow Wednesday night.

**Behind Wednesday’s storm, a pattern of rather intense Lake Effect snow was setting up as arctic air will blow across the relatively warm waters of Lake Ontario and Lake Huron with plumes of lake effect snows extending into the northern Green Mountain.

Bottom line – very good news – for boarders and riders with amounts of over two feet not out of the question by Saturday.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> big boulder is ok. i like jack frost better but boulder is good for some night riding after spending the day at jack.


 So JF is more of a mountain as BB is more of a park, gotcha.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^ very accurate description.. but if you're riding both like many do (an all day is good at both hills) boulder is a good change of pace/scenery


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

well, we finally got alot of snow in upstate NY... but its supposed to rain later... 
tomorrow is supposed to bring aalot of snow too so oh well.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

boardin' the 'burbs this morning


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

sick dude, im hopefully goin to my local hill tomorrow, im excited...


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

daaaammmm i cant believe the catskills got that much snow already.
im def gonna book a trip with emilios for windham next wednesday!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i was going to go but my doosh-nozzle dad wouldn't take me to get my new boots! ahhhhhh!


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^ haha "doosh nozzle" never heard that one before^^^

Hello, lake effect, we got some pretty sweet amounts of snow, can wait to go shred on saturday.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I heard tug hill was getting dumped with like 3 feet of snow


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

i finally got to go riding on saturday, it was great... and then it started raining on sunday... lol, oh well my hill re-opens friday night so im gonna go then for sure.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I got to go Saturday but wasn't all that good for me. Twisted my knee and am still hurting. I guess it is a good thing I'm on call this coming week and won't be able to go. I'm just hoping the knee is all better by next weekend so I can get out a few more times.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Thursday am my mountain opens and its smooth riding from that point on. We got some nice lake effect falling right now, ground is already covered and it looks like it stays around until Thursday night...:thumbsup:


hehe, my mountain opens friday (insane how late it is...) . but its gonna be s000000 fun, i cant wait


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll be at JF and BB on the 26th, prob with like two buddies of mine. But If anybody wants to meet up let me know. It's always fun to ride with some new people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Stratton was good Friday. They have a good base and conditions. I'd hit that up before xmas wkend.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

ScotyRokt said:


> Stratton was good Friday. They have a good base and conditions. I'd hit that up before xmas wkend.


i'm planning on hitting startton on the 30th


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Stratton was o.k. but nothing anymore than the next resort when I went on Monday. Very hard packed since obviously no snow is dropping with some soft spots from the man-made blowers. Nothing great, just a resort that had some coverage to get some bugs worked out. I left by 2 with ice starting to increase coverage in random spots for each run.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i got a hairline fracture so im out for a couple weeks. this is the first time i've ever had a cast and its WEIRED. just out of curiousity, how is okemo right now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Meh, I was there on the 19th.

Hardpack and ice.


----------

